# Piriton alternative?



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I was just wondering if there is an alternative to piraton for dogs?
The dog in question goes really really sleepy with Piraton - any ideas?


----------



## lunarlikes (Mar 6, 2009)

Piriton is chlorphenamine but an alternative for me and my daughter is *cetirizine*.

im not sure what brands do it but you can get them cheap without the brand, im not sure if dogs can have it but im thinking if they can have the other...???


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

I use lloyds own with no problem, i used to use savers own and it was great, but cant get to savers now.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you really need to ask your vets whats safe to use on dogs.

i`ve always used to cheapo piriton copys from boots


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> you really need to ask your vets whats safe to use on dogs.
> 
> i`ve always used to cheapo piriton copys from boots


Don't worry, will do.
Just wondering if there was an alternative or that's it, end of.
Thanks for your help! : victory:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cetirizine Hydrochloride is non drowsy, i take it every day.. Dunno what effect it would have on a dog though!


----------

